# Advice needed introducing new kittens to a 4 yr old cat



## glen (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi all.

Im new to the boards and wanted to ask some advice.

Until recently I owned 3 cats - two female and a male who came from the same litter, but unfortunately over the last few years one of the females and a male were killed on the road outside our house.

The remaining female cat was pining after her siblings, but took the loss of her brother worst as she was now the only cat in the house. My wife and I decided to consider two kittens to keep her company and when two black and white moggies needed rehoming recently, we opted to give them a try in our house to see if our cat Daisy would accept them.

We started out by keeping the kittens in our heated conservatory as it we were able to keep them separate from Daisy in the beginning and they had a large space to run and play in. They had their own litter, food and water as well as toys.

Over the first few days we took one of my wifes shirts and let the kittens sleep on it, and after a day or so we put the shirt and the towel from their carry case in with our cat to sniff. She seemed 'unbothered' so following advice we supervised the two kittens and cat as we took down a paper sheet put over the conservatory door so they could see each other.

At first Daisy hissed spat and ran away. She really was not happy, but days later she just watched them through the door. At that point we let the kittens out to meet Daisy in the living room and tried to stay out of the way as much as possible while keeping a watchful eye. The kittens wanted to interact but Daisy just hissed madly at them and when they got too close she ran off. We were unsure whether keeping her in or letting her out as usual was best as we thought keeping her in might make her feel trapped. So we let her out.

Over the last week, Daisy has come back home at her normal times, and seems fine at first, but the first sight of the kittens causes her to spit and run upstairs. She then wont eat for a while.

We have tried feeding her treats when she stays in the same room as the kittens, but she wont eat them (she usually loves them!) I still put the kittens in the conservatory over night, but this upsets me too as they love having the freedom during the day.

I hate seeing my cat like this, but the kittens are so friendly and we want to keep them both as well as Daisy. I realize that these things take time too so Im not too fussed yet, but I just wanted to know:

1) Is her not eating much a normal thing? Should I worry?
2) How close should I let the kittens get without intervening? They are only 12 weeks and I dont want her to hurt them. She doesnt attack them, but I have not let the kittens get closer than a hands width at the moment.
3)Should I be letting Daisy out as her normal routine, or should I trap her in the house?

As I have said, at this point Im not TOO worried, but if the lack of eating and withdrawal continues for too long with my cat should I consider taking the kittens back?

Any advice would be appreciated, and thanks for reading this.

Kittens (Rosie and Rocco) :


Cat (Daisy) :


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I think I would put the kittens up stairs and let them have the rooms to explore and leave Daisy down stairs to do what she normally does.
Then each evening I would bring the kittens down in a pet carrier and put in the same room as Daisy. Keeping the pet carrier door shut. so that Daisy can sniff around them and do a bit of hissing as well!! After about 10 minutes take them back up stairs. I would do this for about 3 days leaving the time downstairs a bit longer each time. Then on the forth evening when you bring them down open the door and see what happens.
You could try doing this with one kitten at a time.
As kittens can be very boisterous they tend to jump on older cats and that can be upsetting.
As soon as you see them doing this pop them some where else.
You could try playing with them to wear them out a bit
Feed the kittens up stairs and gradually when things get better you can try feeding them together. Each day move the bowls closer.
This year i introduced a 1 year old to two fifteen year olds and this is what i did.
I think with the two kittens it might take a bit longer.
Also i tended to spoil the older ones and never fussed the younger one in front of them.
Hope this helps you and good luck!!


----------



## glen (Sep 3, 2009)

Thankyou for the advice

Daisy has always been a more 'skitty' cat. She tends to love being outside, but comes home every evening and stays in (we lock the cat flap as the road outside is not lit)

Her usual routine is to stay in our room or the spare room upstairs where she feels she can be friendly with us and let us pet her. She has never really liked the downstairs of the house and never loosens up when she is there. 

She got on well with her two siblings when they were alive - only taking to batting the boy around the head when he got a bit too friendly which is why I thought she would take (eventually) to the kittens.

My only fear would be that she would not be comfortable downstairs as its more of an 'alien' environment.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

If Daisy prefers up stairs then I would keep the kittens in a room that she doesn't go in and do the introductions slowly like i suggested in my previous post.
I think that by slowly doing this you will get better results.
The key is not to make Daisy Feel unwanted. Cats get very Jealous especially
female ones.

Also pop Daisy in their room (when they are not in it) for a few minutes so that she can have a good sniff round.
Another thing you can do is to stroke them and then stroke her so you are transferring the smells on to her.

I think after a couple of weeks you should be fine.


----------



## glen (Sep 3, 2009)

ok, thankyou. 

I will try the kittens in our second bedroom. Daisy does'nt go in there so much. I have noticed that she does venture downstairs overnight to view the kittens through the door, so it might work better with them upstairs with a door they can sniff each other under.

I will try this for a week or so and let you know how we get on.

Thankyou once again for your advice


----------



## glen (Sep 3, 2009)

Its been a while since I posted so I thought I would let you know how things have progressed.

The kittens now have the run of the house and seem very happy here. Daisy is back in her normal routine of going out all day, but coming home for supper in the evening. She eats alongside the kittens with no problems and seems a lot more content with putting them in their place when they overstep the mark (which she does a lot). They seem to love Daisy although she just wants her space. As long as they dont get to close, she seems happy enough.

Thanks to everyone who helped with advice. It would seem time really was the answer.


----------



## CPNewcastle (Oct 12, 2009)

Can I just put a theory to you?

Daisy missed her pals, and no other cat would have filled the space, either of her friends left vacant...

Now in my opinion, you did right getting two kittens, reason being a female cat, will nearly always react the same way on seeing kittens. She will hiss and spit, not that she doesnt like them, but because its the female role to do that.. if Mother cat didnt turn on her kittens and bat them a few times, when would they ever learn to do things themselves?

Females tend to do this when kittens reach the age of weaning.. Mother gets out of the way, and leaves youngsters to it..

Then as kittens always want to play, where an adult doesnt, the kittens dont suffer rejection when there are two of them.. single kittens placed with older queens often do suffer this, especially the shy type.

So.. my point is, by thinking the way a cat thinks.. the problem is then seen in its true light, and is no longer a problem.. as you rightly say, time sorts it out..

By the way, you will get this again, when kittens try to take the dominant role in the house, which often they do try, Daisy will probably put them in their place..

Enjoy...lol


----------

